# Meeching - wherabouts



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi

Due to my work pattern changing, I no longer go anywhere near Faversham. Does anyone know if Meeching is still up at Oare Creek?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

As of 11 January, the answer is yes she is. Various small ex Thames tugs also in the creek.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, I may go up and see how she is on her 52nd birthday in a few weeks time.
Andy


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Andy, yep she is still there I can see her now from my house ........


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

I wonder if anything's been done in the 18 months since I last saw her.....


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Most of the work is being done inside so difficult to say ........


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Last time I saw her she appeared to have chains around the props for some reason. Can you see them? (probably need the telescope for that!  )


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

No can't see that from here. If I get down there I will have a look.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Andy, just looked out this morning and ........ no Meeching! She is no longer in the creek.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

The Sea Tractor towed her round the Swale yesterday to Queenborough.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

Queenborough ,I think.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks John. I wonder if she's off to have underwater work done on a slip? 

Any spies out there in Queenborough that can find her?


----------



## marco nista (Jan 29, 2008)

20/2 - MEECHING seen at Washer Wharf, Queenborough.

Cheers

Marco


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Marco. I have a special interest in this Tug.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Marco. Good to know she stayed afloat after spending so long in the mud at Oare Creek! Hopefully there will be some more progress on her restoration now. Look forward to seeing a photo of her now.

Andy


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Any further news? Murray Tugs bought her and moved her to Queenborough for restoration, and she was due to be slipped in May/June at Ramsgate. I was in touch with Nick Murray at Murray Tugs, but my last email went unanswered.

Has Meeching made it back to Queenborough? Any new pix?

Thanks
Andy G


----------

